# Breeding my tiels



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to breed my birds but they don't seem to be bonding. They live in a huge indoor cage 2 males and a female (plus a male budgie) they never fight or show much aggression and the only bird they will allow to groom them is the budgie -the older male even accepts food of him. They are all over 2 years old accept for my first boy who is nearly 5. They have a very adequate breeding box but only the female will enter. She does all the showing off, spreading her wings out around them begging for attention but none seem to be bothered.

Any tips?:wf lutino:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You need to put the breeding pair your trying to breed into a breeding cage 
Put the male that pays more attention to her, you will have more success 

It can take 3 weeks to a year for a pair to bond and some may not bond. 
After you see them eating sleeping and doing almost everything together then that's a sign that they are bonded

Then, you may add a nest box and see if they are interested into it
The male usually decorates the hole by scraping the wood of the entrance, it's kinda fun to watch

Good luck and please make sure you have read all the stickys about breeding before trying to breed them
Good luck again!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread about cockatiel bonding, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=36810

How long have they been together? Also are you sure your "female" is actually a female?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could you post pictures of the birds? Your female sounds more like a male to be honest. And the budgie could be part of the problem, they may not want to breed while he's there (budgies have a tendency to kill babies and such, but its usually female budgies that will do this.) If you want to breed, you need to separate the pair and give them time to bond. Until they bond, breeding will be a disaster.


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

*Female?*

This is who I presumed to be female.


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

*Male?*

My boys?....


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

*My younger male*

My other presumed male?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The first and last picture are both female
Do you want to breed those two?


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I think your second male is probably a female. Do you have any pictures of the underside of his wings/tail?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You have 2 females and a male. The all grey (normal grey) and the white and grey speckled (whiteface pearl) are females. The grey with yellow face (normal grey) is male.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are pretty. I hope you can breed them. You'll need to put the male and one female together alone so they can properly bond.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old are they all? If over a year, both the first and last bird are females. Which one is your male more inclined to hang out with? That's who I'd pair him with. And I'd move the pair to a separate cage, the budgie could cause issues if you don't.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The OP said they were all over 2 years old, one being 5.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Then yes, that's two girls and one boy.


----------

